# What's up with his chin...



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, i recently noticed this.. was wondering what it could be ... i was thinking he sprinted into something and caused this..

I hope it's nothing bad, because this is probably one of the few rbp that i ever seen with such nice red... Even with my shitty camera you still see it amazingly

thanks









(sorry for quality)


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

the pic is not too clear but if the skin is scraped could be from getting his food off the gravel when it goes down the bottom....very nice colors man


----------



## SpecialEffect (Aug 7, 2009)

Well, click on the picture... and zoom on his chin area and you'll see it more clearer (i hope heh)

It's like a little bump you know, like a bruise xD


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

The bump I see is on the leading edge of his bottom chin. That would be a chimple. It's pretty common, and they will go away if they quit rubbing on stuff.


----------

